# Garmin GPSMAP 215



## shark (15. April 2008)

Hallo Leute
Habe gerade einen Kartenplotter Garmin GPSMAP215 bekommen.Leider ist keine Beschreibung dazu und die GChart Karte ist auch nicht mehr die neuste.Kann mir jemand von Euch sagen,wo ich sowas herbekomme.|kopfkrat


----------



## AndreL (16. April 2008)

*AW: Garmin GPSMAP 215*



shark schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Habe gerade einen Kartenplotter Garmin GPSMAP215 bekommen.


Na denn erstmal Glückwunsch zum neuen Garmin.



shark schrieb:


> Leider ist keine Beschreibung dazu.


Findest du hier Allerdings gibt es für das Gerät nur die Englische Version.



shark schrieb:


> und die GChart Karte ist auch nicht mehr die neuste.


Also ich gehe mal davon aus das du die Blue Chart Karte meinst (Seekarte). Diese gibt es einmal als normale Version und einmal als G2 Chart. Wobei ich weder glaube das du die G2 hast, noch das sie auf dem alten Hobel läuft, zumindest nennt Garmin das 215er nicht unter den  Kompatiblen Produkten. Welche version hast du und vorallem, hast du sämtliche zugangscodes, oder nicht. Wenn ja, kannst du ein Update machen, wenn nein mußt du dir, sofern dir die alte Karte nicht reicht eine neue kaufen. Kostet etwa 200€ für eine Region.



shark schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand von Euch sagen,wo ich sowas herbekomme.|kopfkrat


Jup, siehe oben für die Anleitung. Die karte krigst du entweder als Update für die freigeschaltete Version bei www.Gramin.com (vorausgesetzt du hast die Codes UND es geht um die richtige Version) oder du kaufst dir etwa HIER eine neue.


----------



## shark (20. April 2008)

*AW: Garmin GPSMAP 215*

Danke erstmal für die Seite mit der Gebrauchsanweisung für den Plotter.
Habe gerade erfahren das es für den plotter wohl keine Karten mehr gibt.Garmin hat diesen Typ Karten wohl schon 2004/2005 eingestellt und ein anderer Kartentyp soll nicht kompatibel sein.
Oder habt Ihr da noch ne andere Idee!

Shark


----------



## AndreL (22. April 2008)

*AW: Garmin GPSMAP 215*



shark schrieb:


> Habe gerade erfahren das es für den plotter wohl keine Karten mehr gibt.Garmin hat diesen Typ Karten wohl schon 2004/2005 eingestellt und ein anderer Kartentyp soll nicht kompatibel sein.
> Oder habt Ihr da noch ne andere Idee!


Wer hat dir denn sowas erzählt, das ist nicht korrekt!
Es gibt keinen Kartentyp der 2004/2005 eingestellt wurde. Das einzige was in dem Zeitraum passiert ist, ist das Garmin eine Strassenkartenserie beendet hat (die City Select) aber das Kartenformat gibt es auch heute noch. Genauso ist es mit der Seekarte. Das Format der Karten das es gab als dein Gerät gebaut wurde gibt es nach wie vor. Es sind zwar modernere Kartenformate hinzugekommen, zu Lande die NT Karten und zu Wasser die G2 Karten. Mehr nicht. Du hast da ein Garmin und kein Fernostprodukt, Garmin hat immer Wert darauf gelegt das die Kartenprodukte auch auf alten Geräten laufen, deshalb haben sie auch immernoch in der aktuellen Serie der Marinegeräte die "alten" Garmineigenen Speicherkarten eingebaut......
Also nochmal die Frage welche Karte ist auf deinem Garmin installiert. Die Antwort darauf findest du wenn du auf der Kartenseite, Menü wählst und dann auf Karteninformationen gehst.
Und auch nochmal, in meinem Link findest du eine Karte die auf deinem Gerät läuft.


----------



## shark (30. April 2008)

*AW: Garmin GPSMAP 215*

Hi AndreL
Anbei der Text,
Pressemitteilung                   Flintbek, den 9.4.2004 
Garmin G-Chart Module laufen aus 
Die Garmin G-Chart Module laufen aus 
Zum November 2004 stellt Garmin die Produktion der G-Chart Seekartenmodule ein. Auch der Update-Support von G-Charts wird dann nicht mehr möglich sein. Betroffen sind davon alte Garmin GPSMAP Seekartenplotter: GPSMap 130/135, 175, 180, 185, 205, 210, 220, 230 und 235. Betroffen sind aber auch zwei Geräte, die erst 2002 ausgelaufen sind, der Garmin GPSMap 215 und 225.  
Die G-Chart Seekarten basierten auf der digitalisierten Kartographie von Navionics und wurden direkt von bestehenden offiziellen Karten der hydrographischen Ämter weltweit digitalisiert. Abgelöst wird dieses System von den schon vorhandenen BlueChart Seekartenmodulen. Diese basieren auf den Daten der Fa. Transas Dataco, die unter anderen die Daten von der britischen Admiralität verwenden.  
Wer einen Plotter besitzt, der mit G-Chart Modulen arbeitet, kann sie in diesem Jahr noch updaten lassen. Die jetzt noch verfügbaren Karten sind auf einen Berichtigungsstand von 1999 bis 2001. Ab 2005 aber muss mit der Kartographie vorlieb genommen werden, die die vorhandenen Module bietet. Ein Update ist dann nicht mehr möglich, ebenso kann man dann kein Modul mit einem neuen Seegebiet für seinen Plotter nachkaufen. 
Für Segler, die kartographisch auf dem neusten Stand bleiben wollen, kommen wir dem Käufer auf zwei Wegen entgegen:  
1. Er kann seinen alten funktionstüchtigen Seekartenplotter in Zahlung geben, dann bekommt beim Kauf eines GPSMAP 172C, 178C, 182C, 188C, 2006C oder 2010C eine Gutschrift von 10-15%. Außerdem kann er sein altes G-Chart Modul mit einschicken und bekommt dafür ein neues BlueChart Modul 25% billiger.  
2. Die Alternative ist, er kauft sich einen farbigen Einbau-Seekartenplotter (Garmin GPSMap 172C, 178C, 182C, 188C, 2006C oder 2010C), dann erhält er ein Garmin BlueChart Kartenmodul seiner Wahl zum halben Preis.  
Dieses beiden Angebote können aber nicht kombiniert werden


----------

